#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Some Girls Profiles i Encountered on Indian Matrimonial Sites!

## software-engineer

I bet u wont be able to control your laughter!!


 These are Girls profiles taken from Indian Matrimonial websites. These are actual ads on these sites. Grammar and spelling errors have no place in a profile description as everything is straight from the heart!

Disclaimer : I am not responsible if you forget your basic grammar after reading these..! 

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --- 

- Hello To Viewers My Name is Sowmya , I am single i dont have male,If any one whant to marrie to me u can visite to my home. I am not a good education but i working all field in bangalore.. if u like me u welcome to my heart... when ever u whant to meet pls visit my resident or 
send u letter..
Thanks
yours Regards Sowmya -*-
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

i want very simple boy. from brahmin educated family from Orissa state she is also know about RAMAYAN, GEETA BHAGABATA, and other homework 
*(What Homework?)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---


I am a happy-go-lucky kind of person. Enjoys every moments of life. I love to make friendship. Becauese friendship is a first step of love. I am looking for my dreamboy who will love me more than i. Because i love myself a lot. If u think that is u then why to late come on ........hold my hand forever !!! 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

i am simple girl. I have lot of problem in my life because of my luck now i am looking one boy he care me and love me lot lot lot 
*(I don't know why but this is one of my favorites)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

i want a boy with no drinks if he wants he can wear jeans in house but while steping out of house he should give recpect to our cast 
*(by not wearing his jeans? Wat the hell...)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

HYE I AM A GOOD LOKING GIRL,WHO HAS THE CAPABILITY TO MAKE ANY BODY TO LOUGH.I BELIEVE IN GOD AND ACCORDING TO ME FRIENDS ARE THE REAL MESSENGER OF GOD. THE 3 THINGS I AM LOOKING FROM A BOY 
,THEY ARE
1.THEY MUST BELIEVE IN GOD.
2. THEY HAVE TO LIKE MY PROFFESION
3. THEY SHOULD NOT GET BORED WITH ME WHEN I WILL TRY
TO MAKE THEM LOUGH.
*(all of us are loughing {laughing})*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

whatever he may be but he should feel that he is going to be someone groom and he must think of the future life if he is toolike this he would be called the man of the lamp 
*(I am clueless, I feel so lost. Can anyone tell me what this girl wants)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

i love my patner i marriage the patner ok i search my patner and I love the patner ok thik hai the patner has a graduate 
ok
*(I am again clueless but I liked the use of "ok". The person is suffering from "Ok-syndrome")*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

iam pranati my family histoy my two brother two sister and father & mother sister completely married 
*(somebody please explain in comments section how to get married 'completely' ?)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

my name is farhan begum and i am unmarried. pleaes you marrige me pleaes pleaes pleaes pleaes pleaes pleaes pleaes 
*(height of desperation! J )*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---


iam kanandevi. i do owo businas.one sistar.he was marred. 
*(No comments)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

hello i am a good charactarised woman. i want to run my life happily. i divorced my first husband. his charactor is not good'. 
i expect the good minded and clean habits boy who may be in the same caste or other caste accepted ...
*(but credit cards not accepted..?? ?)*
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---

I am Sharmila my colour is black, but my heart is white. i like social service. 
*(Zebra...???)*


Please share here if you have also come across similar ads..  :): 






  Similar Threads: All web sites All web sites Need HELP for All Indian Written Examination 2014 for admission in M. Tech CSE Programmes, Indian School of Mines, Dhanbad IIT Bombay Placements Salary Statistics & Students Profiles IIT Kanpur 2011 Placements Statistics - Salaries & Student Profiles

----------


## aaron

great yaar nice..

----------


## [FE].Zatak

omg... awesome asum asum...
tooo good dude..  still lOughing..  esp @ zebra n jeans ..     :D: 

tfs.

----------


## vrishtisingh

ha ha ha ha ha............ROFL........

----------

